# Majestic MFS 2412



## relcock (Oct 1, 2018)

I have a Majestic 2412 in my living room. I just purchased the home in April so this will be the first time I've used it. I am trying to locate a user manual (online or paper copy) for this stove. I contacted Majestic but they aren't able to help me. I have attached pictures.

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## bholler (Oct 1, 2018)

relcock said:


> I have a Majestic 2412 in my living room. I just purchased the home in April so this will be the first time I've used it. I am trying to locate a user manual (online or paper copy) for this stove. I contacted Majestic but they aren't able to help me. I have attached pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!
> 
> ...


I have looked but havnt found anything yet either.  What do you need to know?  Have you had the whole system inspected by a chimney pro?


----------



## relcock (Oct 1, 2018)

I have not. I cleaned the chimney with a properly sized brush. It has a built in fan that channels a pipe into the bottom of the box also has a very small air vent on the front that doesn't seem like it's do much. 

When I cleaned the chimney all the soot was knocked on top of what I assume is a spark arrestor. I can't seem to access the top of that to clean the creosote buildup I knocked down from the chimney.


----------



## bholler (Oct 1, 2018)

relcock said:


> I have not. I cleaned the chimney with a properly sized brush. It has a built in fan that channels a pipe into the bottom of the box also has a very small air vent on the front that doesn't seem like it's do much.
> 
> When I cleaned the chimney all the soot was knocked on top of what I assume is a spark arrestor. I can't seem to access the top of that to clean the creosote buildup I knocked down from the chimney.


What type of chimney is it?  Is it insalled correctly does it have proper clearances?  Does the stove have proper clearances?  What condition is it all in?


----------



## relcock (Oct 1, 2018)

bholler said:


> What type of chimney is it?  Is it insalled correctly does it have proper clearances?  Does the stove have proper clearances?  What condition is it all in?


Everything appears in good shape. Apologies if I'm not using correct terms but the stove had proper clearances. It goes up into a box at the ceiling level. I checked above that in the Attic and everything is clear around it. Goes through to the roof and sticks out there roof a few feet. The chimney from the ceiling box through the roof and sticking up outside has a pretty good gap you can look down through from the roof with the cover removed. Maybe triple wall? I believe the chimney from the stove to the ceiling box is double wall?


----------



## relcock (Oct 1, 2018)

*stove has proper clearances per the placard on the back.


----------



## moresnow (Oct 2, 2018)

relcock said:


> When I cleaned the chimney all the soot was knocked on top of what I assume is a spark arrestor. I can't seem to access the top of that to clean the creosote buildup I knocked down from the chimney.



Sooo is your buildup that needs cleaned sitting on top of a upper baffle? Have you pulled the connector pipe off the stove to get cleaning access? May be a option unless I am not completely understanding the situation!


----------



## relcock (Oct 2, 2018)

No that makes sense. I'll have to give that a shot.


----------



## relcock (Oct 2, 2018)

Also just received a response from Mountain view Heath products with the manual. I've attached it in case someone else ends up asking for it.


----------

